# ISO hairless female



## awkturtle (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi! 

I am looking to adopt/rescue a hairless female rat. Mine recently passed away and I'd like to get another one. I live in the PA/NJ area. Thank you! She would be joining my 3 dumbo females.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I was just talking to a breeder who breeds hairless in PA. IDk if they have anything available but you can check.

http://ryejosrattery.wixsite.com/rjrattery


----------

